# PCB Wizard no imprime lo que deberia



## juani2312 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hola, tengo un 2  problemitas con el Wizard:

1) Cuando diseño un circuito, el programa me genera la pcb y me la muestra con el cobre en las pistas y en los laterales (como si hubiese un GND general), yo quiero que lo imprima de la forma antes descripta, pero no!. Lo imprime sin los laterales cobreados (ver imagen adjunta).

2) Al pcb le agregue un texto en cobre, que cuando lo imprime, sale corrido para cualquier lado casi arriba de las pistas. A alguien le paso?

Ayuda!
Gracias


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 24, 2008)

mmm   dale  file---- print---- Artwork    a ver...

que pcb wizard tenes? yo uso el 3.50

saludos


----------



## juani2312 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola, uso el 3.50 tambien. Y acabo de descubrir que si le doy file----print----Artwork como me dijiste lo imprime bien (tanto la superficie de cobre como el texto). Pero, yo lo quiero espejado.

El problema esta cuando clickeo en la opcion "Mirror". En ese caso, imprime el texto en cualquier lado de la hoja y solo imprime las pistas.

Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 25, 2008)

Buenas, el pcb wizard 3.50 tiene varios problemas a la hora de imprimir y nunca los pude solucionar, probé de todo. Salió la versión 3.60 pero no la encontré que no sea "demo".
Lo q hice fue descargar el circuit wizard (suite de los mismos creadores), abrir con ese soft los archivos que tenía del pcb wizard e imprimirlos ahí... es la única forma que encontré.

Saludos


----------



## juani2312 (Nov 25, 2008)

Mnicolau, descargue el circuit wizard y abre los archivos *.pcb, pero no los creados por el PCB Wizard.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 25, 2008)

juani2312 dijo:
			
		

> Mnicolau, descargue el circuit wizard y abre los archivos *.pcb, pero no los creados por el PCB Wizard.



Si, los abre sin problema incluso en el menú abrir/tipo de archivo está "pcb wizard document". No habrás bajado la versión demo? esa no te deja abrir archivos...


----------



## leop4 (Nov 25, 2008)

para mi es mejor que salga sin el cobre ese de atras, yo nunca prove de imprimirlo asi porque siempre lo borro y aparte cuando lo estas soldando se te junta todo. otra cosa es que ese cobre no es gnd ni tampoco tierra, basicamente esta al pedo jejej porque es como una masa virtual o algo por el estilo jeje.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 25, 2008)

Ni hablar, si no usas el cobre como gnd e igualmente lo dejás, es contraproducente... pero ultimamente estoy haciendo todos los circuitos así, con gnd en el cobre restante y el pcb wizard no te lo imprime correctamente.


----------



## juani2312 (Dic 1, 2008)

El cobre restante lo dejo porque me parece que queda mejor visualmente, y no pense que podria ser contraproducente. Consegui imprimirlo bien, pero usando un editor de imagenes.

Gracias!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 1, 2008)

Yo cuando imprimo me sale bien la impresión , le doy print ---  artwork y me lo imprime bien al igual que la seriegrafia de los componentes y el tema del cobre restante nunca me h dado problemas , el unico inconveniente que tuve es el tema del gnd general ahi no se como se configura para que el pcb wizard te lo genere automaticamente como el eagle


----------



## cesartm (Dic 1, 2008)

Yo probre ahora mismo cualquier cosa, usando los simbolos del diagrama despues lo comberti a pcb sale  todo el alrededor del circuito negro despues de dar click en el menu izquierdo (artwork), lo imprimi y todo bien.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 1, 2008)

El problema se presenta al querer imprimir PCBs con "coppers area" como en el archivo que les adjunto. De otra forma NO presenta problemas. 
Traten de imprimirlo y vean cómo les sale, sea cual sea la vista. Los pdfs que adjunto son para que vean cómo me los imprime a mi.

Saludos


----------



## eddiekiller (Dic 6, 2008)

yo tengo el mismo problema tuyo, pense que con el paint podia hacer el efecto espejo, pero no lo trae, intente tambien bajando el circuit wizard y el demo no deja abrir archivos pcb wizard, ojala alguien de solucion a este problema saludos...


----------



## MANUDIANA2508 (Nov 10, 2009)

no saben como imprimirlo; yo lo uso y los impresos me salen perfectos, incluso he podido comprimirlos a una placa semiprofesional


----------



## Dircio (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola, se que es muy, pero muy tarde responder esta pregunta del porqué los proyectos que hacemos en el PCB Wizard no imprime todo y solo aparece como en partes. Es un momento desesperante y se siente una impotencia tremenda que dan ganas de tirar todo el PC a la basura.
Bueno pues una muy simple solución y que funciona a la perfección sin necesidad de bajarse e instalar ningún programa es el siguiente:

Abre tu proyecto, asegúrate de haber agrupado todo, seleccionando y con el botón derecho del maus le das en arrange y group. Una vez que todo esté agrupado guárdalo por seguridad, ahora dale clik derecho con el raton y copia, ahora cierra el programa pcb wizard. Despues abre el programa como para iniciar un nuevo proyecto, ahora pega ahí lo que copiaste previamente y guárdalo con nuevo nombre; Listo ya puedes imprimir y te saldrá todo completo. Es la única solución más fasil que encontré.

Te sugiero que sigas los pasos aquí expuestos de lo contrario si mantienes el proyecto abierto y solo le das en un proyecto nuevo y pegas, no funciona. Tiene que ser un nuevo proyecto sin tener habierto nada, es como empezar de cero.
Espero haberles ayudado a todos los que andamos en busca de soluciones fáciles. saludos y abrazos en este año de ya casi diciembre de 2012.


----------



## aduntoridas (Jun 26, 2013)

Yo simplemente lo abri con el programa circuit wizard y listo eso fue todo, lo imprime con area de cobre, tambien con el efecto espejo.

Saludos


----------



## org722 (Jul 6, 2013)

para espejado 
FILE/PRINT/MIRROR PCB ArtWork


----------



## electromozart (Abr 13, 2015)

para espejado tambien se fijan en las opciones de la impresora,yo tengo una HP, "propiedades" >>"opciones avanzadas">> "imagen reflejada">> "activado" y eso sirve si algun dia tambien quieren estampar algun rotulo o remera sin tener que dar vuelta la imagen o perder calidad


----------

